# Affordable smooth black sand?



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

A 20 lbs bag of TMS costs $25 in my area. Since I need 80 lbs, it doesn't seem like a good idea to pay $100 for sand. 

The sand will be used in a lightly planted *corydoras* tank. Therefore, the grain must not be sharp. 

Are there affordable alternatives to TMS?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

SPECTRAQUARTZ or 3M COLORQUARTZ

50 pound bag usually costs between 15-30 dollars.

It is the same thing as caribsea's tahitian moon. You can find it at some pool supply places, or locate a dealer at http://www.spectraquartz.com

It looks like this in a tank:


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

is that colorquartz or spectraquartz?

cuz it is near impossible to find black colorquartz


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

its a mix of both

spectraquartz is just the rebranding. Still manufactured in the same plant with the same employees using the same materials, but 3M sold the plant to "spectraquartz". It even comes in the same grades(grain size).

I had initially bought a 50 pound bag of colorquartz before 3M sold their product line off, and then went to the contractor to get another one, and he handed me a bag of spectraquartz and gave me the schpeel i'm now giving you!

In short, 3M colorquartz is discontinued, and has been re-continued under the name "spectraquartz"


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it the F grade (i.e., finer grade)? Looks lovely and the price is right!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

S grade


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

3M no longer produces colorquartz.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

I've found out that S grade of colorquartz = F grade of spectraquartz. I'll buy perhaps 2 bags.


----------



## sdm (Jan 9, 2007)

Chrisk-K said:


> I've found out that S grade of colorquartz = F grade of spectraquartz. I'll buy perhaps 2 bags.


Where can you get this at?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> 3M no longer produces colorquartz.





> In short, 3M colorquartz is discontinued, and has been re-continued under the name "spectraquartz"


duh!


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

> Where can you get this at?


You need to call spectraquartz. I'll call them on Monday. Hopefully, a store near me sells it.


----------



## esteroali (Oct 24, 2007)

*Petco Clearance*

I got 4 bags of this at Petco for 4.98 a bag, 15 pound bag.
Anyone ever use this? Looks like Flourite black sand


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

that stuff is a bummer, I hated using it because the grain size varies from small jagged rocks to fine black dust. The stuff clogged my filters and I ended up just throwing most of it away.

But if you don't care about your substrate being even and nice, it _IS_ black and cheap.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

i tried calling spectraquartz, but i got tired of their hold line
too bad they dont have a distributor locator online


----------



## lemuj (Nov 7, 2006)

which of the grade do u have in here??? And mind taking a picture of the bag you bought? Wondering if i can get them here in Canada. Thanks




mordalphus said:


> SPECTRAQUARTZ or 3M COLORQUARTZ
> 
> 50 pound bag usually costs between 15-30 dollars.
> 
> ...


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It was "S" grade colorquartz, also called "F" grade spectraquartz. And I cannot take a picture of the bag, because I purchased it in bulk, so it was sold to me in 7 gallon buckets.


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

I keep hearing different things on whether this is abrasive or not. People say don't use silica sand, but then this article seems to say it's one in the same.

http://www.reefs.org/library/article/r_toonen9.html

Another thread on the 3M, but I haven't read it yet:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/v...r=asc&&start=0


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I haven't owned Spectraquartz, but the products don't look the same to me. They may be comparable as far as our use in the aquarium hobby, but Colorquartz was silica with a ceramic coating that gave it its color. Spectraquartz looks to me like it does not have the ceramic coating, and the color instead comes from something added to the silica during the manufacturing process.

I'd personally go with the larger grades rather than finer grades. Keep in mind that silica sand can really tear up a filter if you're running an HOB and manage to get some sucked into the impeller shaft (so be very careful during tank maintenance).


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

colorquartz is very smooooth, nothing like jagged silica.

you can see that in my picture...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

mordalphus said:


> colorquartz is very smooooth, nothing like jagged silica.
> 
> you can see that in my picture...


Right, Colorquartz is, I know as I also have some. The ceramic coating smooths off the edges.

IDK about Spectraquartz, though?


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> Right, Colorquartz is, I know as I also have some. The ceramic coating smooths off the edges.
> 
> IDK about Spectraquartz, though?


Not sure either, I had read that the process was actually sold to spectraquartz and the product was the same.

Then, after more investigation I'm hearing it may just be "similar". 

A case of people claiming things when they don't actually have the facts. I should know better than to trust what someone says on the internet.

Further investigation will be needed to sort it out I guess.

I've heard the colorquartz is still available at some places even though it isn't being re-stocked.

Do you find the T-grade smooth as well? In the cichlid forum thread people are saying only the S is smooth and the T is jagged. 

They're also saying that while you need to be a little carefull stirring up the S grade that it's heavier than PFS because of the coating and doesn't pose nearly the problem PFS does to filters. Comments?

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

colorquartz is nothing like pool filter sand, it will not go into the water column, it sink WAY too fast.

Also, spectraquartz is the company that bought the colorquartz division of 3M, if they make it differently, why would they bother purchasing the technology and patents?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I had the T grade Colorquartz. I wouldn't call it perfectly smooth, but I wouldn't call it "jagged" like I would something like Black Beauty. It feels to me very similar to my Flourite black sand in texture (though it's bigger).

I've never seen the Spectraquartz in person, but from the pictures on the website you linked me in that other thread, it looks different from colorquartz, and it didn't say anything about a ceramic coating on their product.

Just b/c a company bought a patent doesn't mean they're producing the same product- sometimes that's just about eliminating the competition for a product they're already producing. I've no idea if that's the case or not in this instance, obviously...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> he same product- sometimes that's just about eliminating the competition for a product they're already producing. I've no idea if that's the case or not in this instance, obviously...


You hit the nail on the head. I googled "spectraquartz ceramic" and got these links...

http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C...rome&ie=UTF-8&q=spectraquartz+ceramic+coating

http://www.spectraquartz.com/pdf/SpectraQuartz-Coloring-Process.pdf

The Entire subject of this PDF is this: “Why don’t you use a ceramic firing process to produce SpectraQuartz®?

Now, we can be clear that Spectraquartz is NOT the same thing as colorquartz. 

Doesn't mean it isn't safe, but it is not the same.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

mordalphus said:


> colorquartz is nothing like pool filter sand, it will not go into the water column, it sink WAY too fast.
> 
> Also, spectraquartz is the company that bought the colorquartz division of 3M, if they make it differently, why would they bother purchasing the technology and patents?


Competition. Boom.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

True, but as a 3M stockholder, I'd have to say that 3M is more in the business of buying competition, than of selling to them. I'll have to mention that at the next stockholder meeting.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

To find these products ask the contractors who install swimming pools. Perhaps it is available direct to anyone who asks at a swimming pool supply place, maybe they have to order it. Or else maybe you will have to ask the pool contractor to get it for you. 
Either way, since these are swimming pool products, that is where to look for them. 

I have one of the black colorquartz (No idea what size) and it is cory safe. 

If you keep the nitrates low then any minor damage heals quickly and does not lead to barbel erosion.


----------



## whosonfirst (Sep 15, 2010)

If your looking for 3M colorquartz, I know a company called Clifford Estes' Company that manufactures colored quartz using a ceramic coating process, Estes also sells aquarium gravel.

colored quartz link: http://www.ceramaquartz.comwww.ceramaquartz.com
aquarium link :http://www.estesco.com


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah, but their ceramic coated quartz only comes in 5 colors, right?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

mordalphus said:


> yeah, but their ceramic coated quartz only comes in 5 colors, right?


nope
http://www.permacolorquartz.com/pdf/EstesStandardFlooringColorChart.pdf


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

whosonfirst said:


> If your looking for 3M colorquartz, I know a company called Clifford Estes' Company that manufactures colored quartz using a ceramic coating process, Estes also sells aquarium gravel.
> 
> colored quartz link: http://www.ceramaquartz.comwww.ceramaquartz.com
> aquarium link :http://www.estesco.com


Thanks for that!

Looks like a viable alternative. Right on the front page:

"If you are looking for a replacement for the discontinued 3M quartz 
you have come to the right place. Estes is offering ceramic coated 
quartz that is a close to the size and color of the 3M product that you 
can get. Estes has taken its extensive color matching experience and 
matched it with the same size spherical sand for S Grade and angular 
for T Grade. Add in our proven proprietary ceramic coating 
technology and you have the perfect solution to your quartz needs."

One question I had about these products. Since the dust is a carcinogen to humans couldn't it potential cause issues in the aquarium when you kick up the dust or the fish who like to dig, pick it up with their mouths, etc... come into contact with it?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think it takes prolonged exposure (like years) to build up enough silica in your lungs to pose a cancer risk. Since silica sand is so common in the wild, I think it would be strange for it to be a carcinogen in fish gills... but I certainly cannot say I know for certain that it's not.

I have a little black Estes gravel in my 90gal (I think it came from Petco?), I didn't know that they make it in smaller sizes, too- that's great info, especially if I can manage to find a local source next time I need some!


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> I think it takes prolonged exposure (like years) to build up enough silica in your lungs to pose a cancer risk. Since silica sand is so common in the wild, I think it would be strange for it to be a carcinogen in fish gills... but I certainly cannot say I know for certain that it's not.
> 
> I have a little black Estes gravel in my 90gal (I think it came from Petco?), I didn't know that they make it in smaller sizes, too- that's great info, especially if I can manage to find a local source next time I need some!


You're probably right on the sand. Just not sure if that's the only harmful component of the 3M stuff.

I went to Pet Supplies Plus tonight and was looking at the Estes Products. They had "Ultra Reef" sand in a couple colors. The black and blue colors appeared to have a coating on them, they had kind of a shiny look. The white and beige looked natural. I was wondering if these might be the ceramic quartz coated product in the above link. Does the 3M stuff have a shiny look to it? If so, these might be a comparable product. If not, the shiny look probably has more to do with the color being impregnated and sealed. Has that shiny look of your typical colored aquarium gravel, only much smaller.

I think it was 4 or 5 bucks for 5 pounds, so not really that cheap.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, the 3M product is completely safe, I use it in my CRS and tiger tanks, and they're extremely sensitive. The 3M product is also nice and shiny. It does compact over time, just like any other sand, so trumpet snails or a good raking once in a while helps.


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

Has anyone purchased Esteco's Aqua Sand? 

http://www.estesco.com/pdf/aqua.pdf

I was wondering how it is compared to the Ceramaquartz? I called Estes' and they only sell ceramaquartz in one place in New Jersey. I just spoke to a representative at their office in some industrial park down in NJ and they usually deal with pallet sized orders but if you were to pick it up you could call ahead and they charge around $50 for a 50lb bag of Black Ceramaquartz which isn't marketed for aquariums but they said people have come in and purchased it to use for all sorts of projects including aquariums.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

*Estes' Black Sand*



OoglyBoogly said:


> Has anyone purchased Esteco's Aqua Sand?
> 
> http://www.estesco.com/pdf/aqua.pdf
> 
> I was wondering how it is compared to the Ceramaquartz? I called Estes' and they only sell ceramaquartz in one place in New Jersey. I just spoke to a representative at their office in some industrial park down in NJ and they usually deal with pallet sized orders but if you were to pick it up you could call ahead and they charge around $50 for a 50lb bag of Black Ceramaquartz which isn't marketed for aquariums but they said people have come in and purchased it to use for all sorts of projects including aquariums.


I have Estes's black sand and like it, but it's not easy to find here in Washington, D.C. I think it is well suited for bottom dwellers: very smooth and rounded.


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

After making a few calls, it appears that colorquartz or its replacement are available at industrial supply/pool supply places still. I was quoted at $28 per 50lb bag at a local place.


----------



## sdm (Jan 9, 2007)

jetajockey said:


> After making a few calls, it appears that colorquartz or its replacement are available at industrial supply/pool supply places still. I was quoted at $28 per 50lb bag at a local place.


What other stuff do they sell? I've been to a few pool supply places and they look at me like I'm a fool (maybe I am).


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

sdm said:


> What other stuff do they sell? I've been to a few pool supply places and they look at me like I'm a fool (maybe I am).


I called about 7 different places using google maps to find the closest ones to me and only 2 places picked up the phone. The first person said no and hung up and I spent about 10 minutes explaining to the 2nd person what it was and kind of how it was used since today is the first day I read about ceramaquartz, and spectraquartz which uses a different process and is not ceramic coated iirc. Ugh... 

This place is the authorized distributor for Northeastern United States for spectraquartz.

I tried finding out the names of resellers for 3M's coloquartz even though the product is discontinued without any success...

http://ntruddockcompany.thomasnet.com/viewitems/fish-tank/spectraquartz?forward=1

They charge $35.65 for a 50lb bag and that's not including shipping. So I'm curious as to where I can find a place that offers colorquartz/ceramaquartz/spectraquartz for $28/50lb bag.

Oh and here is a description of spectraquartz and how it doesn't use the same ceramic bonding process:

“Why don’t you use a ceramic firing process to produce SpectraQuartz®?
Prior to the development of SpectraQuartz our engineers diligently reviewed a variety of
pigmentation methods and process coating alternatives. Those included the ceramic firing
process used by roofing granule manufacturers like 3M. Several industry experts, chemists,
and pigment engineers were consulted. The result of this engineering evaluation is a better,
more cost and energy efficient process for permanently pigmenting quartz.
The SpectraQuartz Process
To develop SpectraQuartz we partnered with one of the world’s leading manufacturers of
pigment dispersion technology. This collaboration yielded a robust, environmentally
friendly technology that provides vivid colors with UV resistance, chemical stability, and
lasting color.
Our permanent coating process uses a combination of pigment in (aqueous) dispersion and
a special, heat cured binder technology to adhere color to quartz. The result is a permanent,
molecular bond between the pigment crystals and the quartz surface. At the same time our
chemists successfully worked on a pigment dispersion to withstand chlorine attack.
To manufacture SpectraQuartz we employ a continuous mixing technology along with a
heat curing process. This technology provides a quartz that is both encapsulated by and
permanently bonded to the color.
• For color consistency, bonding strength and chemical resistance our pigments are
engineered as a liquid dispersion. This dispersion includes pigment, special binder
components and a chlorine blocker. This formulation provides excellent resistance
to bleeding and coating failure in the presence of UV rays, pool chemicals and
extreme pH environments, including chlorine and acids.
• These pigment dispersions are also applied in such demanding applications as
automotive paints and specialty concrete colorant applications. They have excellent
abrasion resistance with good elasticity. Even when ground on, the pigment will
stay adhered to the grain.


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

OoglyBoogly said:


> So I'm curious as to where I can find a place that offers colorquartz/ceramaquartz/spectraquartz for $28/50lb bag.


This is the place I called.
http://www.coastal-fla.com/specialty-flooring.htm


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Resurrecting a zombie thread...

Does anyone have any recommendations >4 years later? I'm looking for something to cap a dirted tank and at 50g buying the Tahitian Moon Sand is gonna get spendy fast.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Zoomy said:


> Resurrecting a zombie thread...
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations >4 years later? I'm looking for something to cap a dirted tank and at 50g buying the Tahitian Moon Sand is gonna get spendy fast.



I have been pretty happy with black diamond blasting media 20/40 grit.
Got loaches,cory's,plecos and have not seen any issues for the couple year's they have been feeding off it.
About eight dollars for fifty pounds at Tractor supply.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

roadmaster said:


> I have been pretty happy with black diamond blasting media 20/40 grit.
> Got loaches,cory's,plecos and have not seen any issues for the couple year's they have been feeding off it.
> About eight dollars for fifty pounds at Tractor supply.


Medium or fine?

Also, would 1 bag likely be enough of a cap over maybe 2" of dirt?

Bump: Oh, wait...it looks like the URL for the medium just answered my first question...


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Zoomy said:


> Medium or fine?
> 
> Also, would 1 bag likely be enough of a cap over maybe 2" of dirt?
> 
> Bump: Oh, wait...it looks like the URL for the medium just answered my question...


 20/40 grit is medium the 30/60 grit is fine IMO.
Would buy two bags were it me.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

roadmaster said:


> 20/40 grit is medium the 30/60 grit is fine IMO.
> Would buy two bags were it me.


+1

Black diamond is a no-brainer IMO. Super cheap, just rinse it a lot before you put it in your tank.
Also I would not use 2" or dirt. Seems like way too much IMO. I have run into issues with only an inch or less.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

klibs said:


> +1
> 
> Black diamond is a no-brainer IMO. Super cheap, just rinse it a lot before you put it in your tank.
> Also I would not use 2" or dirt. Seems like way too much IMO. I have run into issues with only an inch or less.


Ahhh...good to know! What were your issues, BTW?


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Zoomy said:


> Ahhh...good to know! What were your issues, BTW?


The whole setup went anaerobic and nothing really properly roots in my tank anymore. Plants started dying from the bottom up - it is a disaster.

I used about 1" or MGOCPM that I had sifted, soaked, and let dry for a day. Some people claim success with more but I think the majority of people are in consensus that under 1" dirt layer is the way to go.

I'm not sure why exactly it happened but I am going to redo my entire tank because of it. Nothing really takes hold and all my stem plants die right at the substrate and refuse to develop any roots at all. I run medium light, CO2, full fert regimen, etc... I still get pockets of sulfur gas if I poke around in there - it isn't good. Smells like death when it hits the surface. Roots of older and dying plants are all black and weak.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh, that's terribly frustrating.


----------



## BanzaiJoe (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm not having much luck with getting DHG to develop a carpet and it was mentioned that a finer substrate than my current EcoComplete might be a missing key. All of my other plants are doing well.

Any issues with going completely to just the blasting sand?
Or any issues with gradually adding the sand to my existing substrate?


----------



## Verivus (Jan 6, 2015)

BanzaiJoe said:


> I'm not having much luck with getting DHG to develop a carpet and it was mentioned that a finer substrate than my current EcoComplete might be a missing key. All of my other plants are doing well.
> 
> Any issues with going completely to just the blasting sand?
> Or any issues with gradually adding the sand to my existing substrate?



DHG will grow very well in blasting sand with root tabs. Mine is starting to invade sections of the tank I don't want it in, lol.


----------



## BanzaiJoe (Dec 23, 2014)

Verivus said:


> DHG will grow very well in blasting sand with root tabs. Mine is starting to invade sections of the tank I don't want it in, lol.


Hopefully the only issue causing my DHG blues is the coarser texture of the EcoComplete substrate. 

But I am still wondering if I can cheat and start to substitute just the front portion of my substrate with the blasting sand. That's where the DHG would be.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

BanzaiJoe said:


> Hopefully the only issue causing my DHG blues is the coarser texture of the EcoComplete substrate.
> 
> But I am still wondering if I can cheat and start to substitute just the front portion of my substrate with the blasting sand. That's where the DHG would be.


 Might could rinse some of the blasting media or sand and then place some in a freezer bag and lower the freezer bag into the tank near the bottom where you want it ,and tip the bag so that the stuff comes out slowly and maybe have more control.
Would not try to do too much at one time with fishes in the tank for removing or covering old substrate,you will lose some of the bacterial colony either directly by removing the old substrate or smothering existing bacteria which resides in the first few centimeter's of same.
Rooting around in old substrates can also release some of the organic material that can give rise to ammonia level's fairly quickly= bad for fishes.
Light + ammonia can trigger algae .
Big water change or two would be my plan after major substrate disturbance.
If the tank was not too large,and I had temporary holding tank ,tub, for fishes,,iImight just re-do the tank and return the fishes to the tank after I had replaced substrate,replanted,and performed large water change followed by another next day.
Would NOT clean or mess with filter for four or five day's after doin all this for even more bacteria can be lost if we get too anal bout cleanin too much all at once.
Just sayin.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

You can mix regular black petco sand into your eco-complete if you want to fill in the gaps. I have a tank with just eco, and one with eco mixed with petco black sand. Both grow dwarf hair grass.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Petco black sand isn't bad:

http://www.petco.com/product/115883/Petco-Black-Aquarium-Sand.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

BanzaiJoe said:


> Hopefully the only issue causing my DHG blues is the coarser texture of the EcoComplete substrate.
> 
> But I am still wondering if I can cheat and start to substitute just the front portion of my substrate with the blasting sand. That's where the DHG would be.


My DHG is also not doing too good in eco complete. I'm glad users are saying that BDBS with root tabs is good for hair grass because that is the route I will be going when I redo the tank.

Changing out substrate in a tank like that can be messy but it is certainly doable.


----------



## BanzaiJoe (Dec 23, 2014)

klibs said:


> My DHG is also not doing too good in eco complete. I'm glad users are saying that BDBS with root tabs is good for hair grass because that is the route I will be going when I redo the tank.
> 
> Changing out substrate in a tank like that can be messy but it is certainly doable.


I made a similar change when I converted the current 46 to planted. I put the livestock into a 20 gallon tub and changed the substrate, using a dryvac to get the last of it out before adding in the current EcoComplete. 

Now I sort of wish that I had gone with something just a bit finer from the start. My DHG is just limping along at present but CrypticLifeStyle's seems to have done ok in just straight Eco. So maybe there is some other factor that is not right. But I still think a finer substrate would be easier to work with.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

It's one of those plants i did struggle with, but after a couple months of not messing with it, and just letting it do it's thing, and increased the light it's thrived. It just needed to establish a healthy root system from what i observed. I originally grew it in pool filter sand.


----------



## erinbirdsong (Nov 15, 2013)

I just bought this after reading looking for a "cheaper" alternative to Flourite and the usual Black Sand... Bought 11 gallons and got free shipping. Shipping is cheap if you don't buy the minimum $ 175 worth...

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Freshwater_Aquarium_Plant_Substrate_p/ss.htm


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Bought my Black Diamond and a big bag of MGOCPM (someone had reported on TPT that it was discontinued by Home Depot, but our store had bags of it all over the place and in 2 different sizes). I didn't need a big bag of it, but it was far cheaper than a couple of small bags and any extra can go into planters and things outside. I think the total was about $27 for more dirt/sand than I will need for a 50g tank. Cheap!!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Zoomy said:


> Bought my Black Diamond and a big bag of MGOCPM (someone had reported on TPT that it was discontinued by Home Depot, but our store had bags of it all over the place and in 2 different sizes). I didn't need a big bag of it, but it was far cheaper than a couple of small bags and any extra can go into planters and things outside. I think the total was about $27 for more dirt/sand than I will need for a 50g tank. Cheap!!


Nice! Tractor Supply Co had MGOCPM as well as BDBS last time I was there if anyone is having trouble finding them locally.


----------



## Halaster (May 5, 2015)

I just picked up 100 pounds of Black Diamond and 160 pounds of SafeTSorb for the first time today from my local Tractor Supply Co. Previously I just used a miracle grow mix capped with sand and gravel, that has been great for a year. I wanted to try something different this time so went with these instead. 

Both required extensive cleaning. Even after doing a ton of cleaning prior to setup, as I was filling up my tank there was still a moderate layer of oil I had to take care of. I just used suction with lowering a cup, one glass at a time while I was filling the tank to get rid of the floating oil. The SafeTSorb had no issues and was very clean. 

Filling the tank had no real issues though, other than the oil on the top. Everything came out very clear, with no murkiness at all. The layout I setup was maintained almost perfectly. I still have quite a few plants and things to add, but the basics are up, and I love the look of the Black Diamond. Will see how things go.

Before Adding Water:









After Adding Water:


----------

